# pickaroon



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you can survive longer if you save your back and spine from repetitive bending and lifting.this fellow made this and i took idea and ran with it using the free bolts and stuff laying around. i will be using mine this week to see how it works and if my version is handy or if it goes on the burn pile.

inspiration from pine tar and wranlgerstar channel.


[YOUTUBE]pmqbGdtQmt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

******* engineering ..i used a old eye bolt i straighten out and bent tip down to resemble the ones i have seen.then i had a oak sapling that was dry and hard as a rock with a woop on the end where ya hand fits so i went with it.the ones i found ran from $60 to $80...this was free.just abit of time.

p.s. decided to leave bark on it was so tight and it actually felt nice knowing it wouldnt slip from my hand.we will see how it does.

pick part


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Very nice- thanks for sharing! I learned a lot from this.

I have mechanical splitters - Franken-splitter (scabbed together from industrial hydraulic and tractor parts) and a newer Hushee, but I prefer to split by hand, and the tri-wall plywood barrier around the splitting stump is a no brainer too.

My stump sits much higher and that's just wrong!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have 2 of the old ones that I found out in the woods, made new handles for them out of hickory. Looks long and light, probably bend, needs heat treated. We used pickaroons for meter reading. When it was frozen they took a beating trying to get the lids broke loose. I like a little more hook for woods work....James


----------

